# Memory card for mobile  16 GB



## Ronnie012 (Apr 2, 2015)

Planning to get one 16 Gb  or my Zenfone 5. Which brand is better - Sandisk or Samsung?

Samsung MicroSDHC 16 GB 48 MB/s Class 10 Evo - Samsung : Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/sandisk-sdhc-16-g...MNU=&ref=ea955d3c-ac76-4244-9377-703ca6285294


And why is this one so cheap? Is it a good buy?
Transcend MicroSD Card 32 GB 20 MB/s Class 10 - Transcend : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2015)

+1 to Samsung Evo and Sandisk Ultra.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Samsung Evo and Sandisk Ultra.



What about this one? 
Transcend MicroSD Card 32 GB 20 MB/s Class 10 - Transcend : Flipkart.com

P.s - planning to buy it immediately.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> What about this one?
> Transcend MicroSD Card 32 GB 20 MB/s Class 10 - Transcend : Flipkart.com
> 
> P.s - planning to buy it immediately.


You did read the theoretical speeds mentioned in the product link itself, right?
Samsung mentions it to be 48 MB/s, while transcend 20 MB/s and you still want to buy transcend?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You did read the theoretical speeds mentioned in the product link itself, right?
> Samsung mentions it to be 48 MB/s, while transcend 20 MB/s and you still want to buy transcend?



^Hmm, point noted. 

P.s -Also planning to get one OTG pen drive. Will this one suffice?

Sandisk Ultra Dual 16 GB On-The-Go Pendrive - Sandisk : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

OTG are a good option. But there is a problem they will always stick out so if you are not someone who cares about it so go ahead and get one OTG. But if you care go for EVO class 10.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks. Bought the Samsung EVO 16 gb from Amazon. (Wanted to buy it from Flipkart, but in Flipkart warranty period was listed as only 1 year, but in Amazon it is 10 years!)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. Bought the Samsung EVO 16 gb from Amazon. (Wanted to buy it from Flipkart, but in Flipkart warranty period was listed as only 1 year, but in Amazon it is 10 years!)



And I doubt it that they would give you that 10 years warranty. But still congo on your purchase.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And I doubt it that they would give you that 10 years warranty. But still congo on your purchase.



Do you mean the warranty is void?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Do you mean the warranty is void?



No not void, I mean who will remember that the card has that long warranty.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> No not void, I mean who will remember that the card has that long warranty.


Yup, 10 years is not needed.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Yup, 10 years is not needed.



yeah you got my point


----------

